# Losing forms...



## trueaspirer (Jun 4, 2006)

In my karate school, and in many other as I am told, certain forms are being taken of the lists of what students are to learn, such as the Yuk Rho forms. I am not certain why this need be done. What are we, or who is, gaining from this?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2006)

First off let me welcome you to MT and you should go to the meet and greet sectiona ndintroduce yourself.
Now to your question who benefit from this probaly nobody, but I'm sure someone will give you more of an answer than me.
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Jun 4, 2006)

I've heard of forms being eliminated from curricula because they have been judged to not conform to a systems' core principles.  Also, and maybe more commonly, people have been known to drop forms that they cannot perform well.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 4, 2006)

Let me know which forms are disappearing and I can explain what may be happening.  Suffice to say, both answers will include inter organizational politics...


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm not really sure which ones are exactly the ones that are disappearing...a lot of them were gone before I got to the rank where I would learn them. Though I think maybe Yuk Rho, and maybe a few more advanced Naihanchis.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 4, 2006)

trueaspirer said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure which ones are exactly the ones that are disappearing...a lot of them were gone before I got to the rank where I would learn them. Though I think maybe Yuk Rho, and maybe a few more advanced Naihanchis.


 
Depending on your org, you may either lose the forms that Hwang Kee created (Chil Sung, Yuk Ros, Hwa Soo) or you may loose the classical kata (Pyung Ahns, Naihanchi 1-3, Bassai, Chinto, etc...).  If you are loosing the hyung that Hwang Kee created and the classical kata, I'm not sure why that would be happening.  Nailing down exactly which kata are being removed from the curriculum is important for this discussion.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 4, 2006)

Oohh. I thought this was a thread about the infamous "Lo Sing" forms.

Nevermind,

Dave


----------



## NoSword (Jun 4, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Oohh. I thought this was a thread about the infamous "Lo Sing" forms.
> 
> Nevermind,
> 
> Dave



"Lo Sing" forms?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 4, 2006)

NoSword said:
			
		

> "Lo Sing" forms?


 
It's a joke, son; ya' missed it.  

Thanks for straight-manning that one.

D.


----------

